# New Hyatt resorts opening soon!?



## D2-S3 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am staying at Hyatt Northstar this week and spoke to the guys in the sales office briefly.  It was nice because there was no bribe for showing up, but I could leave when I wanted and there was no pressure.  Anyway, they mentioned that Manhatten will open in around four months and Maui in around 18 months.  I don't know if this is typical salesman chatter or if there is something to it.  Has anyone heard anything?  By the way, NL is a fabulous resort, check my review for more details.


----------



## ral (Jun 23, 2010)

D2-S3 said:


> I am staying at Hyatt Northstar this week and spoke to the guys in the sales office briefly.  It was nice because there was no bribe for showing up, but I could leave when I wanted and there was no pressure.  Anyway, they mentioned that Manhatten will open in around four months and Maui in around 18 months.  I don't know if this is typical salesman chatter or if there is something to it.  Has anyone heard anything?  By the way, NL is a fabulous resort, check my review for more details.



I don't think we HVC owners should get our hopes up regarding occupancy anytime soon. From what I understand, all units intially earmarked for HVC in Manhattan have been absorbed by the new Hyatt Hotel Andaz 5th Avenue and the proposed building of the Maui units have been put hold. I only wish what the sales staff relayed to you at Hyatt Northstar was reality.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 23, 2010)

D2-S3 said:


> By the way, NL is a fabulous resort, check my review for more details.



I went to look for your review in the TUG review section and could not find it.  Is that where you posted it?

I agree with Ral- wish what the salesman had told you regarding NY and Maui was true, but am not holding my breath.

H


----------



## D2-S3 (Jun 25, 2010)

heathpack said:


> I went to look for your review in the TUG review section and could not find it.  Is that where you posted it?
> 
> H



I did post it there, but I don't see it.   Perhaps a moderator can help us locate what happened to it.

In the paperwork they gave me trying to sell me on Northstar Lodge, they provided a list of Hyatt properties that can be traded into and it listed Manhatten as part of the HVC.  I realize that this does not commit them to anything, and that a healthy dose of skepticism is warranted, but it gives me some hope that maybe there is truth to it.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 25, 2010)

D2-S3 said:


> I did post it there, but I don't see it.   Perhaps a moderator can help us locate what happened to it.
> 
> In the paperwork they gave me trying to sell me on Northstar Lodge, they provided a list of Hyatt properties that can be traded into and it listed Manhatten as part of the HVC.  I realize that this does not commit them to anything, and that a healthy dose of skepticism is warranted, but it gives me some hope that maybe there is truth to it.



I would agree if it is in written docs just handed to you the other day--- well, that does sound a little more promising.

I will look for your review post from time to time-- maybe post back here when you see it up?  I'd love to read it.

H


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jun 25, 2010)

ral said:


> all units intially earmarked for HVC in Manhattan have been absorbed by the new Hyatt Hotel Andaz 5th Avenue


so some of the residences were originally supposed to be TS?


----------



## D2-S3 (Jul 4, 2010)

*new resorts?*

I checked about what happened to my review and the response came back that the resort is so new it isn't in the directory yet.  Once it is entered the review will be there too.  

I had heard the same thing about Manhatten being turned into a hotel instead of a timeshare due to the economy.  Perhaps Hyatt thinks that things have turned around enough that they are ready to roll it out as a timeshare.  I don't know for sure, and I still remain skeptical, especially since no one else seems to have heard about this.  The printed materials give me some hope because that means it was less likely a rogue salesman making things up. 

The same salesman, who was actually the manager of the Northstar sales office, also claimed that they are going to open a resort in Kanapali in 18 months.  There was nothing writing about that though, so I am extremely skeptical about that one.


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll just add that when I was at Coconut Plantation in June, at the owner's meeting they did mention that the TS portion of New York would open late this year. Don't know how accurate that is, but it is another source.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 16, 2010)

D2-S3 said:


> I am staying at Hyatt Northstar this week and spoke to the guys in the sales office briefly.  It was nice because there was no bribe for showing up, but I could leave when I wanted and there was no pressure.  Anyway, they mentioned that Manhatten will open in around four months and Maui in around 18 months.  I don't know if this is typical salesman chatter or if there is something to it.  Has anyone heard anything?  By the way, NL is a fabulous resort, check my review for more details.



Read your review.  Now I want to stay there....

H


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 18, 2010)

Just spent a night at the Andaz hotel in New York and was told by the assistant manger that the hotel has an unusually high number of suites and when the economy turns around they will be selling them as Fractionals.  I think the number was 23.


----------

